# Beretta 948



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

So here I am, minding my own business, looking at the guns in the used gun section at Gander Mountain, when all of the sudden I see what looks like a Beretta Cheetah. But the tag says it's a Beretta 948, and it's chambered in 22LR.

So I try to keep my cool and stay out of it. Just walk away. Mind my own business, as I said before... But then...

The dang tag said $149.99. It was then that I had to get involved. I had them hold the gun for a day while I got my Michigan pistol permit squared away.

Today I went in with permit in hand and walked out with my 1951 vintage Beretta 948 22LR pistol.

When I got home I took it apart and cleaned and oiled it well, then took it out back and ran about 45 rounds of CCI Mini Mags through it. This thing shoots really, really well!





































Here it is next to it's bigger cousin, my Taurus PT92...


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Seriously? $150??? I hate you right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> Seriously? $150??? I hate you right now. :mrgreen:


I know, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. :smt023


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

Took it out yesterday and put about 250 trouble free rounds though it. I shot about 75 CCI Mini Mags, about 100 Golden Bullets, and the rest were 333 Winchester rounds. It didn't seem to matter what I put through it, this little Beretta just ate them up. What a sweet shooter.


----------



## johnfritz (Nov 7, 2010)

I love all those proof marks.What a nice gun that is. Congrats.


----------

